# I Burned My Boob!



## srmina (Sep 10, 2004)

OK, don't laugh at me for cooking topless...I was air drying after a particularly leaky nursing session. Anyway, the cookie tray encountered the left breast, bottom of the nipple. It now looks kind of like a cracked nipple looks but just in that one spot. It hurts a little while nursing but not too bad.

Should I do anything about it or just leave it alone?

Thanks for not laughing too much.


----------



## pfamilygal (Feb 28, 2005)

I would leave it alone.

I've burned mine too - but on my hot roller case. Leaning across to put mascara on and flopped mine right on top of the rollers. Ouch. Dh thought it was really funny.


----------



## LittleOne03 (Feb 7, 2004)

Dropped the curling iron on mine here.







: If you have some aloe vera gel I eould put some of that on. Make sure it is the pure stuff, though, without any additives, or right from the plant.


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

I did this once TOO!!!!! Same scenario!!! :LOL

Hurt like hell - eh?

Just leave it alone -- nipple cream or aloe if needed.


----------



## sewmom (Oct 5, 2003)

You poor dear.







I know how it feels because I've touched my breast against the frying pan, kettle, and cookie sheet many times. Seems like I burn them more than my fingers but that's one of the problems with having big boobs. :LOL

We keep a tube of aloe vera in the kitchen drawer and it works just fine for burns and cuts. Hope it heals quickly.


----------



## MiamiMami (Feb 1, 2005)

Squeeze some out and rub it in! Make sure you get lots of air dry time!
I hope you feel better soon.

On a related note....I splashed some boiling water on myself and got a 3rd degree burn on my areola once. Ouch! I was dumb and didn't see a doc for a week. If it looks really bad, don't be like me!


----------



## ibahippiemama (Aug 24, 2003)

I'm sorry you burned yourself. Just leave it alone and it will heal. I never did this but it happened to a friend of mine. She was frying hot sausage. She called me laughing like a loon. I guess from the pain. Hope you feel better soon.

love and blessings
angie


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Not laughing here... oh, the things we do topless. Shirts are for people whose kids feed themselves, I think.

Would lanonlin be good for it? Burns tend to dry out, so it makes sense you'd want to keep the moisture in. Or would this inhibit the healing process?


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

I always use lanoline on burns in our family. It almost instantly takes the burn away. I have burnt my fingers many times while cooking, but not my boobs yet, I try and cook with a shirt on because I am ALWAYS burning myself.

I have, however, burnt my DS.







I was boiling some water for instant oatmeal. DS was at my feet because he was starving







I tried to rush, after I poured the boiling water I moved the pan back to the stove and the water swooshed out. About a teaspoon landed on his arm. I thought he was ok until we took his long sleeve shirt off and there was a blister, he now has a scar. I put lanoline on it everyday, it never seemed to bother him thankfully.


----------



## Simply Nurtured (Nov 6, 2004)

That has happened to me before...







:







:







:

I used aloe vera gel.


----------



## gardenpoetry (Aug 20, 2003)

Try lanolin or calendula ointment. The calendula always helps us heal much faster with burns - takes away the sting, too.


----------



## katsam (Mar 3, 2005)

I burned my boob a couple of months ago, spilled hot water on it. I still have a scar, hopefully it will go away! I'm glad I'm not the only one


----------



## srmina (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks everybody for your replies! I don't feel quite as stupid anymore! I mostly just rubbed bm on it, with a little aloe vera when really sore. It is just about healed up already.


----------



## 17754 (Jul 28, 2004)

OMG!




































So I am not alone!
The boobs are out a lot lately and I leaned over the stove, and got the nipple, too!

MIne was minor required no special healing and did not interfere with nursing!


----------



## Gidget (Aug 31, 2002)

No advice, just wanted to send my sympathy. That sounds really painful. Ouch! I hope you heal soon.


----------

